# vsftpd strange error [SOLVED]

## clinger

When I try to fire up my vsftpd daemon I get the following error:

/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf must not set background=YES

If I comment out that line in my vsftpd.conf file, the daemon starts, but I'm unable to connect to the server.

Everything was working fine up until I updated my system.

Any suggestions?Last edited by clinger on Fri Jul 14, 2006 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Do you have LISTEN=yes ?

----------

## clinger

Yes.  Why?

----------

## clinger

Update.

After commenting out BACKGROUND = YES and starting vsftpd, when I try to stop vsftpd I get the following message:

No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed

And so I go try to start it again I get the following message:

* WARNING: "vsftpd" has already been started

Does anyone have a clue on what's going on?

----------

## UberLord

Try this

```

killall vsftpd

/etc/init.d/vsftpd zap

/etc/init.d/vsftpd start
```

----------

## clinger

the zap worked, but it still doesn't explain why its not allowing me to set background=YES

----------

## UberLord

Simple - start-stop-daemon forces it into the background so it can make a valid pidfile. This means that vsftpd cannot put itself into the background or the pidfile would not be correct.

----------

## clinger

So why can't vsftpd be put into the background?  Seems like more is going on then just that anyway.  Because when the daemon is started I can't log into the ftp server?

----------

## UberLord

No, you mis-understand

start-stop-daemon will put vsftpd into the background - it needs todo this when it starts via the init script. This means that vsftpd cannot put itself in the background - thus we cannot have BACKGROUND=yes in vsftpd.conf

----------

## clinger

So this is something new?  If so, why when I remove that from the conf file I'm unable to connect to the ftp server?

----------

## UberLord

And yet you cannot start it with that line to prove you can connect - the famous chicken and egg. After it's started can you telnet to port 21? or is it listening? what's the output of netstat -l | grep ftp

Lastly, postup your vsftpd.conf

----------

## clinger

I don't get any output when I enter netstat -l | grep ftp.

Below is my vsftpd.conf:

# background=YES

listen=YES

anonymous_enable=NO

anon_root=/local/ftp

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

local_umask=022

#anon_upload_enable=YES

#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

dirmessage_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

#chown_uploads=YES

#chown_username=whoever

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_std_format=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#idle_session_timeout=600

#data_connection_timeout=120

nopriv_user=ftp

#async_abor_enable=YES

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

banner_file=/etc/vsftpd/banner

chroot_local_user=YES

chroot_list_enable=YES

chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/chroot_list

use_localtime=YES

pam_service_name=ftp

anon_max_rate=20000

local_max_rate=0

ssl_enable=YES

rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem

ssl_sslv2=YES

ssl_sslv3=YES

ssl_tlsv1=YES

force_local_logins_ssl=NO

force_local_data_ssl=NO

pasv_address_resolve=YES

pasv_address=foo_bar.com 

pasv_min_port=65000

pasv_max_port=65100

----------

## UberLord

 *clinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pasv_address_resolve=YES
> 
> pasv_address=foo_bar.com

 

If you remove that, do you then see something reported by netstat -l | grep ftp ?

----------

## clinger

I'll check and get back to you when I get home tonight.

----------

## clinger

If I get rid of pasv_address_resolve=YES and hardcode pasv_address=XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX everything works like it did before the update.  I was hoping to use pasv_address_resolve=YES so I wouldn't have to hardcode my ip.  Is there something else I have to set up to get that to work?

----------

## clinger

I figured out what I was doing wrong.  I had pasv_address_resolve instead of pasv_addr_resolve.  Everything is working peachee now!  

Anyone have any idea when version 2.0.5 of vsftpd is going to be in Gentoo.  I need the IE fix.

----------

## UberLord

I'll put it into portage after I've tested it.

----------

